# Reality TV ala Restaurant Part 2



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

:bounce: :roll: :bounce: :roll: :bounce: 
Hvae you seen the Food Tv show featuring Jamie Oliver training the disadvantaged youth; then staffing a sart-up restaurant with his pupils? It looks like real challenge. I'm not up for it. I lose patience much too quickly for that. I have to wonder if his dealings with these people would be much harsher if the cameras were off. Or for that matter, would he have undertaken such a venture without the TV coverage? How altruistic is our brother chef?
I have also noted that the narrator refers to Jamie as Master chef. Does he have such qualifications, or is this just Bodacious liberty taken by the TV folk?
BTW, I just caught a commercial with Rachel Ray shilling for Burger Kong. I know that she has a show on Food TV, but what is her background? Besides having a cute butt?


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Jamie Oliver is definitely an accomplished chef,there`s no about that!Master chefs in my book are people like:Alain Ducasse,Paul Bocuse,Charlie Trotter,Anton Mossimann,Albert Roux,Paul Gaylor.These are all chefs with many years of experience,Jamie is the new kid on the block.
His restaurant which is called Fifteen,is currently doing some very brisk business.
One newspaper here in London,claims that one of Jamie`s students is not disadvantaged.It claims that the student in question is the son of a Sydney restaurant proprietor.
There have been complaints about his use of expletives.I think that some potential students needed a good kick up the backside!!He has taken a very bold step,most established chefs in Britain backed away from the idea.They were convinced it would fail,i bet they feel daft now.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

People pull publicity stunts in the name of charity all the time. Why else would this circus be televised? I hope to God these kids get something out of the experience. Because he sure is getting a lot of exposure from this. 

From the interviews I've seen, he sounds tired of the experience already.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Anneke,Jamie didn`t give up on those young people.
There was an update on the series a couple of weeks ago.Most of them completed the course and are now employed in some excellent restaurants.
One budding chef secured a place at the French Laundry restaurant,which i recently read is one of the best in the world.
Two have gone to work in Australia,one of them is working at the Rockpool restaurant,which i believe is in Sydney.
Another is in Tuscany and one went to work in Switzerland.
I`ll have to check where the others went.
I know he is currently working on another scheme with a group of teenagers.Anthony Bourdain and Gordon Ramsey are said to be involved in a similar venture.Their plan is to train a group of ex prisoners.This should be interesting,i hope they succeed.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Bourdain and Ramsey working with ex cons in a kitchen filled with hot liquids , heavy pots and pans and sharp knives ? Why do I get a picture in my head of a sign saying pork fat rules hanging on the cooks line with the lovely tune of dueling banjos playing softly on the radio , accompanied by muffled squeels as Bourdain and Ramsey try to do there best possible job to secure there place in the upcoming sequel ( " Acceptance " ) to that famouse cult movie " Deliverance " . 
Now , about Jamies Kitchen on food tv . This last sunday the network aired all of the episodes to date from the start of picking his students to his restaurants opening night . To be quite frank I was not impressed by anything I observed . This is reality ? Most of these students are employed in excellent restaurants ? 
Well I must say I finished the episodes with a much greater apreciation for my training , skills and work ethic .
As far as the word master is concerned I thought that archaic word was lost when slavery was abolished . Any time a human feels that they have attained a level of superiority to other humans so that the title master appears before there name tells me that this persons ego has taken over . When you cease to strive to attain knowledge , well I guess the trips almost over than . My 2 favorite things about being a chef are learning new things and then being able to share them with my fellow cooks .
Hey , speaking of learning new things I think Ill tune up the guitar and see if I can figure out that old favorite "dueling banjos " .
Ya just never know when youll be in a kitchen full of ex cons and you need a cheerfull tune to go with all of them there pig squeeling noises . 
Later , Doug.................


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

I watched Jamie Olivers show and enjoyed it. I've changed my view on him. Before I always thought of him as very irritating. But I enjoyed watching his compassion for his students . At the beginning I was wishing he had chosen kids with a passion for food. But after the series I think he may have developed a passion they never had the chance to tap in on before.
Hopefully they'll bring back the special the had were they focused on one restuarant per episode. I forget the shows title, but I loved it!


----------

